# Record vs Chorus cassette help



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

I am trying to decide a few things on a new build and need some advice. Is there any performance difference (other than weight) between the 07 record cassette or chorus...it's $100 difference?


Also I have selected a FSA SLK Carbon Compact mega-exo crank...i can get the new chorus for about the same price (or record for $180 more) Anyone have any experience with these?

thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mtbykr said:


> I am trying to decide a few things on a new build and need some advice. Is there any performance difference (other than weight) between the 07 record cassette or chorus...it's $100 difference?
> 
> 
> Also I have selected a FSA SLK Carbon Compact mega-exo crank...i can get the new chorus for about the same price (or record for $180 more) Anyone have any experience with these?
> ...


No difference...the Record will cost more and wear out sooner due to TI cogs. Hell get Veloce if they make the combo you want. Steel wears longer.

http://www.glorycycles.com/cave10sp20ca.html

$74 buks as opposed to $250 for Record.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Definitely go Chorus. If you're using a hub with an alloy freehub body I'd steer clear of Veloce. Each cog is individual and will eat in to the hub like crazy. Centaur on up have cogs divided up 2 or 3 at a time on alloy carriers. This spreads out the load and saves damaging the soft aluminum hub body as much. But when the cost difference between Centaur and Chorus is like $10, I don't really get why anyone would buy Centaur? 

Get the Chorus UT crank too. If you're doing Campy, do it right. Get the full group. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> Definitely go Chorus. If you're using a hub with an alloy freehub body I'd steer clear of Veloce though. Each cog is individual and will eat in to the hub like crazy. Centaur on up have cogs divided up 2 or 3 at a time on alloy carriers. This spreads out the load and saves damaging the soft aluminum hub body as much. But when the cost difference between Centaur and Chorus is like $10, I don't really get why anyone would by Centaur?
> 
> Get the Chorus UT crank too. If you're doing Campy, do it right. Get the full group. :thumbsup:


Good point about the hub...hadn't considered that. In any event I see no reason why anyone would want to spend extra for TI cogs. Waste of $$ and they wear faster for not a lot of weight savings.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a record gruppo with a chorus cassette. As stated earlier, the chorus cheaper cassette and lasts longer.

On another bike I have 2005 FSA Gossamer compact crank and I don't like it at all. Like the UT cranks a lot better.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks guys, i will go with the chorus cassette. Is there any difference performance wise between the new chorus compact crank and the record? they look the same to me and it's $180 more for the record.

Now i just need to decide on the fork and i'm set


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, the difference is $180.00. I'd go with chorus, myself. Save money and get the exact same function. If it's for looks, too, then cough it up and get record.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

RoyIII said:


> Yeah, the difference is $180.00. I'd go with chorus, myself. Save money and get the exact same function. If it's for looks, too, then cough it up and get record.



The funny part is they look identical...only difference is the "record" or "chorus" but even that's small



Edit: I am a bigger rider (210lbs) and put out a good amount of watts so a stiff crank is important


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*

Found these pics to compare:

Record Compact









Chorus Compact


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

The new Record crank arms are hollow

From campys website:

Record™ ULTRA-TORQUE™ Crankset

The new Record™ crankset with integrated bottom bracket is the most technologically advanced version of the Ultra-Torque™ system. The oversize axle system with outer cups is combined with a carbon fibre structure which is completely hollow internally Not only is the main crank arm hollow, but also the small arms supporting the chainrings of the RH crank.

We have called this new technology Ultra-Hollow™ Structure and it is created using a unique method, developed by Campagnolo®, which combines extremely high-pressure moulding, capable of compacting the fibres of the structure like no other process, with hollowing of the structure, removing material from areas which have no structural function.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't even know what frame it's going on, but I'm voting Reynolds on the fork. At 210lbs. you might try finding an Ouzo Peloton on Ebay. A little more "beefy" than a regular Ouzo, which might make it stiffer for you. Looks like they've discontinued that model in the new 07 lineup?


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Chorus seems to be the way to go for both cassette and crank. Correct me if I'm wrong,
but I believe the chainrings on the Chorus crank still use the traditional silver anodized
finish which means that you shouldn't encounter any peeling or flaking off of the outer
finish. Chorus as a grouppo, performance and value wise, is really hard to beat.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, if you don't want to spend the money on Record, I would go with Chorus. I'm thinking about going that route for my racing bike and moving the Record I have on it right now to a new Colnago C50 or Extreme C as soon as I get the green light to buy the frame.

Now, what is this about the Centaur and up cassettes being linked by three or so cogs? I have now installed four of the Record cassettes on my bikes and each cog appears to be a separate cog with a spacer in between it and the next one. Does the spacer serve as something that binds the other cogs together?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Let’s not forget the big picture when it comes to saving money Vs weight. The Record is only a fraction lighter in the cassette department but it is the over all weight of the group set that makes the difference. So please don’t turn this into a pissing contest but if you’re like me and cant get enough of carbon fiber get the Record!

Stu


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Now, what is this about the Centaur and up cassettes being linked by three or so cogs? I have now installed four of the Record cassettes on my bikes and each cog appears to be a separate cog with a spacer in between it and the next one. Does the spacer serve as something that binds the other cogs together?


The Centaur and up cassettes have the 1st two sprockets attached by an alu riveted hanger. This helps distribute the pressure as to not damage the alu freehub. This is what others are saying about the Veloce problem and its individual sprockets tearing up the alu freehub body. The Record is most likely a Ti material and doesn't cause the problem with the alu freehub body.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

On an 11-23 cassette, are you talking about the 11-12 sprockets or the 21-23 sprockets? I'll have to pay attention to this the next time I take a cassette off the freehub. I'm tempted to take one off from a wheel I have hanging from the ceiling to see if I can figure this out.

Regarding the link to Ribbles, I tried to order an 11-25 Centaur cassette from them a couple of months ago and they hadn't been released by Campy yet. I am hoping that Campy releases 11-23 and 11-25 cassettes in the Centaur lineup. I'd prefer these for training/leisurely rides instead of my Record cassettes.

ETWN,

I like carbon fiber too, but I also like a nice steel bike with some all metal components. That might be next summer's project after I build one more carbon fiber bike and possibly upgrade my Arte to a Dream.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

This is how chorus and record cassettes go together. Image courtesy of Branford Bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is a beautiful picture, but it leaves out all of the spacers. So, I took the 5 minutes to take my cassette off the wheel and take a picture with the spacers. I have placed the spacers at the top of cogs so that they are visible. Here it is. Now, exactly what am I looking for on the Record, Chorus, and Centaur cassettes that distinguish them from Veloce. I am about to pull the trigger tonight on a 11-23 and 11-25 Centaur cassette and want to make sure that I am not buying the wrong thing and should be buying Chorus instead. Thanks guys.

Okay, I just re-read TACSTS post and understand what he is talking about. On my 11-23 Record cassettes, the 21-23 and 17-19 cogs are attached together with the teeth that touch the freehub coming off the spacer so that they are larger teeth and can spread the load a lot better. Makes better sense since these are the gears that can add a lot of torque to the freehub during climbing. So, does the Centaur cassette have the same feature?


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

*Campy pdf*

This describes in detail:

http://www.campagnolo.com/pdf/7225320_Pignoni_10s_1106.pdf


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Dead Flag for the pic. Sorry Fabs, I should have said which cogs.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I checked out the spare parts catalog so I could look at all the cassettes, and the Chorus and Record cassettes have the same configuration. If you get something with a 11 on it, the cassette will have the largest 4 cogs paired together. If you get one with a 12 or 13 on it, the largest 6 cogs will be paired together. Centaur will only have the largest 2 cogs paired together no matter what configuration you get it in and Veloce and Mirage only have single cogs in every configuration.

Now I am glad that Ribbles didn't have the Centuar, Veloce, or Mirage cassettes in stock a couple of months ago because I don't think I want anything less than Chorus. In taking that Record cassette off of my Zipp hub, I can already see marks left from the single cogs. I can only imagine what the 23, 21, 19, and 17 would have left if they were singles since they are what I usually climb in.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Good research! I didn't know that Centaur only had the two largest rings together, I thought it was just like Chorus and Record. Also didn't realize it mattered if you were going with an 11t or 12-13t cassette how many would be on carriers. Interesting! 

I picked up a 12-25 Veloce for cheap and am hoping to find some hubs (or a whole wheelset) with a steel bodied freehub to use it on for spare/trainer duty since that should withstand the single cogs better. Any suggestions?


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

its all about weight and money. the record stuff is lighter. the crank is the same shape and profile and "performance", but is heavier (not much, but it is). i imagine its harder to make all of those arms hollow, so they cost more (for the record). same with the cassette. its lighter, with the ti cogs. may not last as long and does cost more, but depends on what you are looking for. i would probably put a chorus cassette on my every day training wheels, and get a record (or even some other real lightweight cassette) for my race only wheels (if you had that setup). 

personally, i went with the record crank. i have record everything else on the bike, and just wanted the record cranks to match. might not have been the best financial move, but thats what i wanted. BTW, they are awesome cranks


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

*Go Chorus*

I'd vote for the Chorus cassette. Yeah, it's a little heavier, but it wears less and nobody can tell your bike is a "mutant" if you have full Record everywhere else. (This is what I'm doing on my current build).


----------

